# Best B&W Film For Scanning



## bruce282 (Nov 21, 2010)

I've got an Epson V700 on the way and was just wondering which of the various B&W films, both 100 and 400 speed,  would scan the best in your opinion. 

I use a local photo shop to develop the film and they'll pull or push the film if I ask.

Thanks,


Bruce


----------



## John Mc (Nov 21, 2010)

I dont think it maters about the film,iuse a V350 in college and ive used a few different films,and they all turn out the same. but obviously for lower grain use iso100 or lower. i beleive the scanners capable of transfering film to digital which gives the image a 6mp count.but dont hold me to that,it might be higher or lower.its just an average what i was told in college.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2010)

The C41 B&W is supposed to be pretty good for scanning though I haven't personally tried it.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mike_E said:


> The C41 B&W is supposed to be pretty good for scanning though I haven't personally tried it.


I've used a lot of Kodak BW400CN (C41 B&W) and liked the results.  You should be able to find that at the drug store.  Grain is pretty fine for 400 speed film.

I also really like Fuji Neopan SS 100.  Hard to find in N. America, but Freestyle has it.  For $3 a roll it's a pretty good deal - IMO anyway.  I don't think B&H carries it...

Fuji Neopan Acros 100 (not the same as the SS version - Acros has finer grain) is nice too.

I don't think it really matters...  Just try a few and see which one you like.

I haven't really encountered a film that 'scans bad' - some are just grainier than others.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 21, 2010)

John Mc said:


> i beleive the scanners capable of transfering film to digital which gives the image a 6mp count.but dont hold me to that,it might be higher or lower.its just an average what i was told in college.


It all depens on what resolution you scan at...  My scanner goes up to 9600ppi - which is way too large.  Something like 50 MP...  Obviously, the grain will be more visible at that size, and any focus error, etc will be quite obvious - but it's possible.

I usually scan somewhere between 6400 and 3200ppi - depending on the picture.


----------



## djacobox372 (Nov 21, 2010)

C41 black and white film is the best for scanning, but then it's not really black and white film--might as well shoot color and convert to black and white.

I personally like fuji neopan acros 100 and tmax 400.  I also like the fuji SS, as it's super cheap and has very good tonality--but with a lot of grain.


----------



## guajero (Dec 11, 2010)

I really love the kodak films plus x pan and tri-x. They are pretty awesome.


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Dec 11, 2010)

Fujifilm Neopan 100 Acros

Kodak Tri-X Pan 400

Kodak T-Max P3200

These would be my choices. Tri X 400 is awesome.


----------

